
Google aims to unify its workplace tools and messaging apps into one service - ecliptik
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/28/21112596/google-messaging-communications-app-hangouts-chat-meet-g-suite
======
nwallin
Too bad they can't unify their consumer messaging apps.

They had a great opportunity to do that with Hangouts, but then they torpedoed
it with Allo, Duo, RCS, etc.

~~~
Jamwinner
I am still absolutely confused as what to use. I am still using hangouts, even
though I was told it was shutting down twice now. Never was the 'replacement',
if there even is one, suggested. Needless to say I will not be using google
services for any important communication moving forward.

